# Best gun for me!



## 46ford (Mar 21, 2013)

One of my good friends has convinced me to get into coyote hunting. I cant seem to find the perfect gun that meets my requirements. It has to be a 22-250 or a 223 idc. But I want an accurate gun that i can put a tactical stock on it. My budge for the gun, and scope is $900. The stock is not figured in because i want to get that later


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm biased toward the 22-250 cuz I have a rem 700 in it. I have been eyeballing some savage rifles tho. They are priced right and a buddy of mine swears by them.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Savage...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with Scotty based on your budget. Good utilitarian guns with decent triggers. You'd have some cash left for decent optics, too. Don't know about tactical stocks, however, especially in .22-250.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I also would go savage I have a few and a have been happy with them all. As for .223 or 22-250. what range do you plan on shooting. If its 300 to 350 is pretty close to as far as you plan on shooting then I would go .223. The .223 can still get it done just fine out past 350 but the 22-250 will shoot flatter but the .223 ammo is cheaper. On the downside I hear you guys are having problems trying to get .223 ammo down there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All top notch advice given, I don't own a savage, would say its at the top of the list for the best bang for the buck.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

You could always get the Remington 700XCR tactical long range in 223, for around 850 to 900 used......


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Savage makes quality firearms. I have several Savage rifles. You might want to look at Marlin firearms. I have a .308 and a .243 from Marlin that are very accurate and were reasonably prices. Either/Or IMHO.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

FarmallH said:


> You could always get the Remington 700XCR tactical long range in 223, for around 850 to 900 used......


 Being on a budget - any of the savages that I've checked out while in the states - 400-500 out the door - includes scope and sling. !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site 46ford !

+1 on Savage.


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Get the savage axis. It's cheap but it definitely isn't built cheap. I think you'd like it.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Well since I just stepped away from an AR platform into the bolt action game. I HIGHLY recommend the Mossberg MVP-Varmint. It took me NO time to get it zero'd with standard PCM FMJ rounds. It comes in 223, and you can buy it fully loaded if you can find one around $900 = rifle, accutrigger and bipod. At $623 out the door without the scope and bipod, this will leave you room to buy a super nice scope if you wish. I'm currently using the BSA SWEET 223 and have ZERO complaints and at $99, I had plenty of cash to buy other things like a decoy and Turbo Dogg e-caller. IMO - when it comes to hunting anything - unless you have deep pockets or love being in debt, you give and take where you can. Yes there are "BETTER" (read Name Brand) scopes and rifles on the market. Just get what you like, do fall into the name brand game.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk... get one you like...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: Another vote for Savage. Good out of the box accuracy and easy to find parts for.

All good advice given above.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Tikka T3 Lite. Will blow savage and the remmys out of the water. They shoot unbelievably well and comes with an adjustable trigger that breaks like glass. Theyre in the 550ish range for blue. 650 for stainless. Detachable mag, action is liquid smooth. Guaranteed 1" Moa out of the box. I have 2 of them now. 22-250 and 243. Rings that come with it are junk tho. Get a rail and some nice rings and glass and you'll be amazed. 








Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT. I have several rifles that I hunt yotes with. If I knew then (when I first started hunting yotes) what I know now I would go with a fast twist 22-250 with sporter bbl. I love my 22-250 but it has a 26" hvy bbl and its just too darn heavy to carry. Then I wanted a bigger bullet cuz the 22-250 has a 1:14TR and its too slow for bigger pills (60gr and up) so I bought a .243. Real happy with it and puts the hammer down on em. I recently bought a .223 in a AR platform and I love the rifle. It has yet to put fur down but I have yet to take it out on a real hunt. Anyhow, a fast twist 22-250 would be my first choice if I had to do it all over again. I am a Remington guy but Savage does make a good rifle.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention glass. Buy a brand that has good reviews and people have heard of. Too many fly by night companies out there. I bought a Redfield Revolution for my .243 and everybody that looks through it comments on how clear it is. Even at max magnification its clear as can be. Again, if I knew then what I know now........


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree your gun is only as good as the glass ontop


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Savage Trophy Hunter model 11. Sub moa out of the box for $575 ish that comes with a 3 X9 BDC scope.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

+1 for Redfield!

Put a Redfield Revenge 3x9 on my .22 mag in january its a very clear scope. Redfield is affiliated with Leupold now


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a savage axis in 22-250 and a custom built 22-250 on a savage action . They are great guns (also own Weatherbys , Remintons , Marlin and Ruger) I love the Savages .

My next one will be a Savage axis in 223 or 308 , I dont think its available in 204 yet


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

number9 said:


> I have a savage axis in 22-250 and a custom built 22-250 on a savage action . They are great guns (also own Weatherbys , Remintons , Marlin and Ruger) I love the Savages .
> 
> My next one will be a Savage axis in 223 or 308 , I dont think its available in 204 yet


Im pretty sure you can get the axis predator in .204


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's about the funniest thing I have ever read. I want whatever drugs you are on............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sorry. I don't do drugs. Let me tell you my Tikka (which is a Sako) shoot ALMOST as good as my TRG. And it's only 6 pounds. I'm not a fan of the savage. The trigger is ok at best, action feels rough compated to the tikkas, and you just don't get the consistancy you get from Tikka. I'm sure you've tried them tho right? Your brothers uncles nephews friend has one?


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Guys, every body has their favorites whether it is rifles or potato chips. Let's not let this get out of hand.

Thanks,

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Like I said previous, don't own a savage but from the info from a lot of good members I wouldn't hesitate buying one, now the tika t 3 lite which I just won a month ago and haven't scoped it out yet, always wanted a Sako, never heard anything bad about them. Any gun is only as good as the person firing it-- no matter what brand it is.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

I have both, 223 tikka t3 lite and a 204 savage predator. Both fine rifles, +1 tikka


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

hassell said:


> Being on a budget - any of the savages that I've checked out while in the states - 400-500 out the door - includes scope and sling. !!!


That is a good budget gun, he can go to a gun show and find a nice used leupold scope for 200 or so, he might be into it a little more than plan but a good gun is a good, Savage is nice too, what glass do the savages come with? He'd be better off buying a good used savage and getting some great glass..... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

It's all good but Beretta doesn't make Tikkas. Sako does. Beretta imports them. 


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Beretta Holding Co. owns both Tikka and Sako as well as Beretta USA, Stoeger, Uberti, and Burris optics. So technically they are made by Beretta. 

Your right. I guess beretta bought out Sako a few years ago. Although beretta owns the name, they still let Sako operate as a separate company, so yea, Sako makes Tikkas 


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

You must eat a lot of potato chips. Shootin chips in the chitter are we??? Bahahahaha!


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love my tikka t3,best shooting rifle i have ever held

but if your on a tight budget i would go with the savage,they are good ones too

i own a savage also,but the action and trigger does not compare to my tikka

so if you want the best for the $$$, i would save my pennies a little longer and wait untill i could afford the tikka

but ifn you want one right away,there is nothing wrong with the savage

the real differance is the trigger and action

its smooth ( savage ) vs. smoooooooooooooooooth (tikka )

plus the adjustable trigger on the tikka is very very nice

and i dont care how well your potata chips shoot,my tikka will out shoot them :wink:

jm2cw


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, that made me laugh pretty darn good...... 

LMAO @ iPhone 60k!!! I'm a techie! What can I say?!?! Lol


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

i love my tikka t3,best shooting rifle i have ever held
but if your on a tight budget i would go with the savage,they are good ones too
i own a savage also,but the action and trigger does not compare to my tikka

so if you want the best for the $$$, i would save my pennies a little longer and wait untill i could afford the tikka
but ifn you want one right away,there is nothing wrong with the savage

the real differance is the trigger and action
its smooth ( savage ) vs. smoooooooooooooooooth (tikka )
plus the adjustable trigger on the tikka is very very nice 


and i dont care how well your potata ships shoot,my tikka will out shoot them 
jm2cw 

RIGHT!!!! One of the best hidden gems of the rifle world!


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, guess I will put my 2 cents in. The brand of rifle or any firearm is not my deciding factor. The gun must fit and feel right. Put them to your shoulder and see how everything feels.All modern rifles usually will shoot at least 1-1/2" groups at 100 yds this is plenty good enough for out to 400 yds which is probably the max. distance most hunters shoot at game. Now if your talking about target shooting thats a different story. When I buy a new rifle, revolver or pistol, I ask to see several of the same model and work the gun a little, you will be surprised how 3 guns alike will be different in the actions. Just my 2 cents, but I am an old coot also.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Having looked at the Savage Axis I think that the best for starting out is the Savage I don,t own one but I have been eyeing them for some time.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

+1 for Redfield!

Put a Redfield Revenge 3x9 on my .22 mag in january its a very clear scope. Redfield is affiliated with Leupold now 

+1 again for Redfield, I have s revolution and just received a revenge that I have yet mounted. Excellent scope!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

*I've always liked the looks of Sako rifles....Alas, the Tikka is out of my budget range...*



*However, I retrofitted my new Axis Camo .223 with an AccuTrigger for about $66, so it was still less than $400... Crisp break at less than 2 lbs.. *

*1lb 14oz to be exact*

**


----------

